# using Phillips Sonicare toothbrush for dog?



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

The Phillips Sonicare ("ultrasonic") toothbrushes work pretty good for people teeth, do you think they'll work just as well for dog teeth?

I've read somewhere that you shouldn't use human toothbrush because they're stiffer than dog toothbrush - but I don't think that's true. My manual toothbrush is about the same stiffness as the doggy toothbrush from Petsmart, and the sonicare is definitely softer bristles than the doggy one.

Is there any harm with the sonic action? My dog doesn't really have the patience to sit through a thorough brushing, so I thought the more efficient action from the sonicare would be good. Any thoughts?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I'd say good luck getting your pup to sit through that, for starters. Secondly, it's really not necessary.. get a good enzymatic toothpaste from your vet, and gently wipe or coat the teeth with it. That'll do it.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. I know some people say that the toothpaste does a lot. I guess I just don't have experience with it to say whether it does or not...I'll try to stay on top of brushing and tooth pasting.

Does the toothpaste have any abrasives in it like human toothpaste? Just wondering if the paste help with the mechanical aspect of brushing, or if it's strictly enzymatic. The toothbrush kind of sprays any paste on it everywhere if it's not contained in a mouth. If there are no abrasives in the paste, then it would seem like you can apply the toothpaste at a different time from brushing.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The main idea is to break up the plaque and tartar before they can develop into gum problems. Most dog toothpastes have enzymatic cleaner, and usually advertise the fact. Keeping the teeth clean and sparkling white is a secondary goal. However, if you brush thoroughly and regularly, every day or two, then you can even just brush with water.

I brush every other day and get high marks for good gums at 10 yo, however, there is a noticeable stain on a back molar, which my Vet ignores as inconsequential, as long the gum are clean, healthy, and strong.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I've never brushed either of my dogs' teeth (one is 13 and one is 7) and the vet is pleased with both their gums and the condition of the teeth themselves. This suggests to me that the use of an electronic toothbrush may be going a bit overboard.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

What do you do instead of brushing ? Raw food, raw bones, some other chew thing ?


----------

